# Safe water proof fabric(s)?



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Safe water proof fabric(s)? I want to make some liners but i don't know if there is waterproof fabric safe for little animals.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Fleece and Flannel Sewn are the popular liner choices.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There isn't any waterproof fabrics I know of as safe options but fleece and flannel work really well for liners. Fleece is great and very easy cause you can cut and use since it does fray. Flannel is good if you are going to sew them and have the seams unexposed  The liners get wet but dry pretty quick or absorb in flannels case and then you just replace and wash.


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

I've found people who sell liners with a waterproof layer that are safe.. : /
But, I am doing a 3 layer liner, fleece, then an absorbing fabric, then I want a water proof one.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Having made items for pets out of water proof fabrics (such as belly bands and abdominal wraps) I would not suggest using that for hedgie cage liners...the stuff takes forever to dry if sewn with an absorbant layer plus feece or flannel on one side. It's hard to get the stink out too.


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Having made items for pets out of water proof fabrics (such as belly bands and abdominal wraps) I would not suggest using that for hedgie cage liners...the stuff takes forever to dry if sewn with an absorbant layer plus feece or flannel on one side. It's hard to get the stink out too.


Alright, I'll stick to fleece and an absorbing layer.
Can I ask what was your water prof fabric (I won't use it for the liner, I've read about it smelling before and that would be much to deal with after spending money on making them, I want to make them to last ^__^


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I used the same type they use for human diapers and underpads like the hospital uses. (I've had many incontinent old dogs lol) You can buy it at most fabric stores. I've also used different light fabric backed rubber type material. With an absorbant layer and fleece it holds pee VERY well...and after a few times it's real hard to get the smell out unless you bleach it...but the smell would bother a hedgie so then you'd have to wash again with vinegar and hope the bleach smell goes away. 

It would work fine as a backing on say a play pen pad or a blanket to lay down for them where they had a litter box but you just wanted back up if they did pee. Hazel has twice taken a whiz on my couch so what I did was cut one of those fabric backed table cloth up and I put it down under her fleece on the couch so if she does pee it doesn't leak thru.


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, that is pretty helpful!! ^__^


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> what I did was cut one of those fabric backed table cloth up and I put it down under her fleece on the couch so if she does pee it doesn't leak thru.


You know, I can't believe I never thought of that! I'm going to have to do this to put down under the playpen when I have the boys out


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a really great idea  Loken just peed on the floor the other day and that would have come in handy big time.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually use Baby changing pads underneath my hedgehogs liner (berko likes to burrow under his water) and they work great and are sewn well (no threads that could catch nails) 







< thats what they look like and they're easy to clean. I got a few from goodwill for like 2 bucks


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Pooki3 said:


> I actually use Baby changing pads underneath my hedgehogs liner (berko likes to burrow under his water)


Oh wow, that looks like a great thing to use! Lucky you on that ^__^heh


----------

